# Won't idle without some choke - 1952 8N



## Peter Goswick

My 1952 8N Ford tractor was running rough and backfiring so I replaced the coil and seems to help a lot. Now the tractor won't run unless I have the choke out about 1/4-1/3 of the way. I have adjusted the carburetor screws as suggested but not seeing any improvement.

Suggestions? Thank you in advance


----------



## pogobill

You might need to give that carb a rebuild, or at least a cleaning. Start with an application or two of Seafoam or similar product in your fuel tank, to see if you get a bit of an improvement.


----------



## Peter Goswick

pogobill said:


> You might need to give that carb a rebuild, or at least a cleaning. Start with an application or two of Seafoam or similar product in your fuel tank, to see if you get a bit of an improvement.


Thanks for the suggestion...I'll give Seafoam a try. I've never used it before but worth a shot.


----------



## Bob Driver

With most carburetors, any time you have to run with partial choke, it's usually the low speed/idle circuit. It has the smallest jets/passages and will always clog first.

There's no doubt Seafoam is good stuff, but they're really proud of it when you go to buy it. I've been using Chemtool B-12 every since the Region Service Manager told me to start using it when I was working on 1st generation Goldwings in a Honda Shop in the mid-70's. With 4 CV carburetors on 1,000cc engine, the GL1000's had some of the smallest idle circuit openings I'd ever seen up to that point and were really susceptible to bad/stale fuel which was pretty common back then. We were told to tell customers to add 3oz per tank of fuel(5 gallons) to avoid carb issues that weren't going to be covered by Honda under warranty.

It's usually 1/2 the price of Seafoam and works just as well. Been running it in my 77 GL1000 since I bought it used in 1990. When I rebuilt the carbs, 10 years ago, I was amazed... They were clean as pin inside even after 33 years.


----------



## Peter Goswick

Bob Driver said:


> With most carburetors, any time you have to run with partial choke, it's usually the low speed/idle circuit. It has the smallest jets/passages and will always clog first.
> 
> There's no doubt Seafoam is good stuff, but they're really proud of it when you go to buy it. I've been using Chemtool B-12 every since the Region Service Manager told me to start using it when I was working on 1st generation Goldwings in a Honda Shop in the mid-70's. With 4 CV carburetors on 1,000cc engine, the GL1000's had some of the smallest idle circuit openings I'd ever seen up to that point and were really susceptible to bad/stale fuel which was pretty common back then. We were told to tell customers to add 3oz per tank of fuel(5 gallons) to avoid carb issues that weren't going to be covered by Honda under warranty.
> 
> It's usually 1/2 the price of Seafoam and works just as well. Been running it in my 77 GL1000 since I bought it used in 1990. When I rebuilt the carbs, 10 years ago, I was amazed... They were clean as pin inside even after 33 years.


Thank you for this suggestion. I found Seafoam on Amazon for $6.99 (16 oz) and Chemtool B-12 on Amazon is $9.99 (16 oz)...


----------



## Bob Driver

Peter Goswick said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. I found Seafoam on Amazon for $6.99 (16 oz) and Chemtool B-12 on Amazon is $9.99 (16 oz)...


20oz can is $4.25 @ Walmart....
https://www.walmart.com/ip/B-12-Chemtool-Carburetor-Cleaner/684626588?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222222239994739&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=o&wl2=c&wl3=74492026886888&wl4=pla-4578091572483073&wl5=&wl6=&wl7=&+wl10=Walmart&wl12=684626588_0&wl14=16oz chemtool b-12&veh=sem&msclkid=469c04c25f511a92c1b45ab563b62174

16oz can is $3.79 @ Home Depot
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Berryman-16-oz-B-12-Chemtool-Carb-and-Choke-Cleaner-0117/205829220


----------



## pogobill

Yes, shop local! If you can. I try to always have a can on hand, even though it's usually over $12.00 a can here!


----------



## Bob Driver

pogobill said:


> Yes, shop local! If you can. I try to always have a can on hand, even though it's usually over $12.00 a can here!


It's $30 a gallon at O'Reilys ($.23 per oz)
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...fuel-system-and-injector-cleaner/0101/2579430

Seafoam is $53 a gallon at O'Reilys ($.43 per oz)
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...fuel-system-and-injector-cleaner/0101/2579430

That "free" shipping at Amazon can be really expensive


----------



## pogobill

I don't shop on line, unless it's a deal that I can do a local pickup on. I think Jeff Bezos is rich enough buying offshore crap and flogging it to the masses in north america! I shop the flier at TSC now and again and buy their wares on line, with instore pick up, but that's about it. Free shipping unless it's a special order. Sea foam is sold at auto outlets, our good old Canadian Tire Store, even at my local food mart. $12.00 give or take, seems to be the going price in the Great White North.


----------



## Bob Driver

Seems like somebody told me once the main ingredient in stuff like B-12 and Seafoam was acetone, which is about $15 a gallon.

It's like the 6oz can of "Tar Remover" they sell at the auto parts stores for $6. When you read the label it says "petroleum distillates". It's naphtha/benzene... Lighter fluid

30 years ago, who would have thought people were dumb enough to pay $3 for a bottle of water.

What is Evian spelt backwards


----------



## 47ford

I would clean the the carb especially the jets and also check valve lash


----------

